# Excuse my poor etiquette



## Pflueger (Dec 4, 2007)

Jumped into posting before making introductions...

I've been reading the forum for years without being a contributer - probably a good thing that I waited a long time before making comments as I before I started studying the threads here I considered myself to be somewhat of an expert. Did not take long for me to learn that I am a mere novice - but I am enjoying the learning process greatly. 

One thing I especially enjoy about the forum is its show-and-tell nature = when one makes a claim it must be backed up by credible reference. This put-up or shut-up policy helps to eliminate alot of bias.

Regarding me, well, when I'm not working ( = surfing military history topics) I am usually either fishing (here I am perhaps a true experten) or trying to keep up with 9 year-old son who plays virtually every sport known to humankind.

That's about it - thanx for having me, Pflueger (aka Elliott)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Becca (Dec 4, 2007)

Howdy!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 4, 2007)

Pflueger said:


> ....before I started studying the threads here I considered myself to be somewhat of an expert. Did not take long for me to learn that I am a mere novice - but I am enjoying the learning process greatly.



Boy do I know that feeling! 

Welcome


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 4, 2007)

Salutations brother....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome from another Novice! But the members here aren't that hard on you if you are. Contrary to popular belief, there aren't too many chefs in the kitchen here!


----------



## Glider (Dec 4, 2007)

Dont be afraid to chip in, all idea's welcome


----------



## ccheese (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Elliott. You'll get along just fine here.

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 4, 2007)

Slurp, slurp, slurp.....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2007)

There it is. I've missed those recently. Ah good times.


----------



## dark child (Dec 4, 2007)

thankyou


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 4, 2007)

?


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 4, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Slurp, slurp, slurp.....



Yep, his Meds have worn off again!!! Corpman! Corpman!


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forums, Elliott


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Elliott...


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 5, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Boy do I know that feeling!
> 
> Welcome



Me too!

Welcome, dear chap!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome ol' boy


----------



## v2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## grob (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi and Welcome 
I have definately learnt more about aircraft while browsing this site .


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome! I'm a newbie myself!


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 6, 2007)

Are you 'taking the mickey' Marcel?  

(Old family motto: "Don't get Mad - Get even!")


----------



## Marcel (Dec 6, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> Are you 'taking the mickey' Marcel?
> 
> (Old family motto: "Don't get Mad - Get even!")



eh.. "taking the mickey"? Something with a microphone, right?  Darn, I still cannot pass for an englishman


----------

